# USPc .45 at the auction...



## crankshop1000 (Aug 1, 2007)

I eyeballed a new H&K USP compact .45 variant 1 that was going to be included in an upcoming auction. I bought it today for $*** including tax. The dealer had it for a while in his case as a demo piece, but it was never fired. I only got one mag, but I'm happy with the deal. So far so good, it field strips easier than my 1911s. I'll be trying it out in the next few days and hope it lives up to the reputation. This is my first H&K. I intend to make it my ccw piece.Think I did ok? What does the mark on the slide that looks like 3 stacked c's mean? Thanks-Chuck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not a bad price - for all HK - go here:

http://hkpro.com/forum/index.php

As for that mark - it is part of the German proof marks...


----------

